# REAGAN YOUTH!!!!!!!



## smegmabreath (Jun 25, 2007)

I love Reagan Youth! I just found out they're going to be touring the West Coast-

REAGAN YOUTH – MOUTH SEWN SHUT – DOOMSDAY HOUR TOUR 2007! 

08/10/07 SAN FRANCISCO, CA @ BALAZO 

08/11/07 CORONA, CA @ SHOWCASE THEATRE with CHRIST ON PARADE 

08/12/07 HOLLYWOOD, CA @ THE KNITTING FACTORY with CHRIST ON PARADE 

08/13/07 SAN DIEGO, CA @ tba 

08/14/07 PHOENIX, AZ @ THE ONE PLACE 

08/15/07 El PASO, TX @ HOUSE OF ROCK & ROLL 

08/16/07 SAN ANTONIO, TX @ THE WHITE RABBIT 

08/17/07 AUSTIN, TX @ RED7 

08/18/07 DALLAS @ RED BLOOD CLUB 

08/19/07 HOUSTON, TX @ tba 

... If anyones interested


----------



## CaseyCatastrophe (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh man!

With Mouth Sewn Shut, too!

I really hope they play in Denver.


----------



## Poking Victim (Aug 6, 2007)

Fuckkkkk.......that's not the West Coast, that's just California!
Damn, I will really have to consider getting to San Fran in 4 days. If only they'd come to the NorthWest.


----------



## Cush (Aug 31, 2007)

i was once going to a punk show in NYC. i was wearing a 3 piece tux and my friend amanda was wearing a prom dress (it was a world/inferno show. those who have seen them know what i'm talking about) and we went to see reagan youth and choking victim earlier that day at tompkins square park. later on the dude from reagan youth congradulated amanda and i. he thought we got married thus the strange get up.


----------



## Poking Victim (Sep 1, 2007)

So I found out this tour is coming to Seattle sometime. I know this because Local Chaos, a production company has mentioned it.


----------

